# Moving incubator.



## dado150 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hello, is it possible to move my incubator from my buddies house back to my house while the eggs are cooking? It's 10 minutes away. Maybe best to leave it?
Thanks

Sent from my SM-N900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I think 10 minutes would be OK. Just be gentle! But if you are worried they sell inverters that you plug into a charging port in your car and you can run it off of that. 
Good luck.

http://invertersupply.com/index.php...585&cPath=40&gclid=CMP9vaH6kr0CFeRlOgodbVQA-Q


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It won't be unplugged long enough to affect much. Toss a blanket over it during the travel to maintain some heat. Watch your thermo after rehooking it because it might go higher or lower than what it should be set at.

I had someone travel 500 plus miles with started eggs on her dashboard. They actually hatched a week later.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

You'd definitely be tempting fate with that one! I'd be super nervous to do it. I know a brief power outage sends me into a cardiac event.


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

I would consider it tempting fate but if you must. I think you can get a power inverter from radio shack and it's 10-20 bucks. 

The thing I'm worried about is all the bumps on the way, possible sudden stops that wouldn't of come up but just because it's this, the settings getting messed by accident with during moving, and last but not least dropping it. It's Murphy's law. It's easier to move day old chicks.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

What day of incubation are they on?


----------



## dado150 (Mar 11, 2014)

They have been in since sun night. I have an inverter fur the car already , that's a great idea. Thanks fur the replies

Sent from my SM-N900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

dado150 said:


> They have been in since sun night. I have an inverter fur the car already , that's a great idea. Thanks fur the replies
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


They are fragile at that stage. You will need to be VERY gentle.


----------

